# I ordered PetSilk



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

...but Lizzie stinks _NOW_!!









I'm really looking forward to getting the products. I ordered the puppy shampoo, puppy conditioner and whitening shampoo. She's also throwing in a free sample of some kind of finishing product she says will make her smell delicious and tame the static in her hair.

Who else here uses the PetSilk products?? Am I gonna be as happy with them as I anticipate?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i love mine! i use the rainforest shampoo and conditioner..and finish it with liquid silk. i love the smell! i also have the cologne.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I just received mine in the mail today (well Ruby's)..so I'm anxious to try it (on Ruby







)-I have my granddaughters over tonight though so I don't think we'll be bathing Ruby tonight!! I'm anxious to try the Liquid Silk that everyone loves!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Oh yes-the liquid Silk is a must!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I have their whitening sham/cond and the rainforest and I bought the Clean scent for my sister and her bf's maltese. I have no complaints. I just tried the Clean scent on Noriko since I'm at my sister's house and I LOVE IT.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh wow, so far I have only used the Liquid Silk which I absolutely love, it makes Zoe's coat smell soooo good, I haven't tried the shampoos yet not sure which frangrance, I didn't want it to clash with the liquidsilk.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Feb 13 2005, 12:41 PM
> *Oh wow, so far I have only used the Liquid Silk which I absolutely love, it makes Zoe's coat smell soooo good,  I haven't tried the shampoos yet not sure which frangrance, I didn't want it to clash with the liquidsilk.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35120*


[/QUOTE]
well their regular fragrance is the same as the liquid silk, so go with that


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

I too placed an order Friday...whitening shampoo and liquid silk. I haven't tried any of the PetSilk products. Lacey needs a bath today...but I am waiting until the products arrived. Lacey has 5 more days of me putting ear drops in her ears so I am waiting to give her a bath. But boy are her little ears getting greasy.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I had ordered it and had it on hand before Sisse came home. She did get a bath right away as she smelled like a "puppy"!! LOL....I have the Clean Scent one, shampoo and conditioner and the "baby girl" after bath spray. She smells delicious now!! I loved the way it made her fur feel after she was all dry, she is so soft now....


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

Where do you order Petsilk?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Feb 13 2005, 07:53 PM
> *Where do you order Petsilk?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35172*


[/QUOTE]

MJM
or I think,
petedge


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love the Liquid Silk, too.

You can alos get Pet Silk products from http://www.cherrybrook.com/store/Default.aspx


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I love Petsilk!!! I think it makes Brink so soft! I have the Rainforest shampoo and conditioner and the cologne...no rinse shampoo, and the liquid silk. 
I also use the liquid silk on my own hair! It works great for making it straight and shiny and seems to keep it not so dry when I use the straightening iron on it.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I don't know about the Liquid Silk, is that an after bath and blow dry thing?? Does it make their fur greasy??


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@Feb 14 2005, 02:22 PM
> *I don't know about the Liquid Silk, is that an after bath and blow dry thing??  Does it make their fur greasy??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I have used it before a blow-dry and after. I haven't noticed that it makes him greasy at all. I put a little on him everyday...when I put it on me...I wipe the excess on him...or if I get too much in my hand, I put it on him first, and then the excess on me.







He does have more of a cottony coat than some, so maybe that is why. I guess if you used too much at one time it might get greasy...


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Hey, now -- is this stuff for your furbabies or for you?!!









That free sample of stuff she's sending is the LiquidSilk, now that I remember.

I ordered mine from http://mjmcompany.com/petsilk.htm. I actually called to ask a bunch of questions and Marie was very, very helpful and extremely nice.  (PetEdge does not carry the PetSilk products.)

And did I mention that Lizzie stinks NOW?!!









tlunn -- Lizzie has a very cottony coat, too -- do any of the PetSilk products help you achieve a silkier coat on your baby?


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Feb 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Hey, now -- is this stuff for your furbabies or for you?!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I don't know that "silky" is the word for what they do..but definitely softer. His ears and tail are the silkier stuff...the rest is fluffier. I think the combination of the Petsilk conditioner after shampooing...and letting it sit a few minutes...and then the liquid silk does it for me. I also use the leave in conditioner from Petedge...Glocoat something. It is great and smells yummy! I keep thinking I am gonna try the petsilk leave in when this runs out...but I really like this Glocoat stuff, so I may just stick with it. I have also found that fewer baths help with the cottony coat. I use the no-rinse shampoo on his feet every few days and keep his face cleaned. Then I just use the liquid silk and leave in conditioner every day. He rarely smells like he "needs" a bath even if we wait 2 weeks. (but he doesn't go out much either)


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

The shampoo arrived today and this was Lizzie tonight:









She smells soooo good and is so white!!


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

They need to make a cologne for us as well as the pets that smell like the Liquid Silk!! Somebodies missing the $$$$ boat here!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

My petsilk products should arrive tomorrow. I can't wait to give jack a bath. He really needs it. lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

I ordered my last Friday. I haven't received any emails telling me that it has been sent. Just my order that I printed out. Hope it is here before this weekend. Lacey smells and she is so dirty! She has been a very busy girl with her dad this week in the garage.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Feb 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Hey, now -- is this stuff for your furbabies or for you?!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


FYI, PetEdge does carry the full line of Pet Silk products.

[url=http://www.petedge.com/


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Petedge has some, but I didn't think their selection was as extensive as MJM...maybe I didn't look close enough though..







Also, petedge prices are ok, but they don't run the specials on combo kits like mjm does.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm pretty sure they carry the full line. It's a personal preferance, though. PetEdge is one of the companies that I can keep a running "wish list" going until I reach the $50 mark (no handling fee). I like to shop from companies that have an extensive product list and carry many different lines to save on shipping and handling. Otherwise, I find I spend a fortune on shipping. Since they carry Pet Silk, Coat Handlers, All Systems, and Crown Royale, not to mention other grooming products, even Frontline, I can usually get everything I need from them for one s&h fee.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Harleysmom_@Feb 17 2005, 09:33 AM
> *They need to make a cologne for us as well as the pets that smell like the Liquid Silk!! Somebodies missing the $$$$ boat here!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36050*


[/QUOTE]

What is wrong with me.... I don't like the smell of Liquid Silk!!


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

You people are such enablers here...I'm going to order some pet silk products for my puppy.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Feb 17 2005, 04:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is wrong with me.... I don't like the smell of Liquid Silk!!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36120
[/B][/QUOTE]


LOL Nothing...I don't even like Petsilk products! They never impressed me on my dogs' coats. Gave them to the shelter! My shelter gets a lot of nice shampoo


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Feb 17 2005, 08:39 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]


LOL Nothing...I don't even like Petsilk products! They never impressed me on my dogs' coats. Gave them to the shelter! My shelter gets a lot of nice shampoo
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36141
[/B][/QUOTE]

I used Petsilk shampoo and conditioner once and had my groomer use it once. I'm not much of an expert in knowing good from bad but both of my babies matted terribly after the Pet Silk. It could have been another cause though. A month later I had my groomer use Bless the Beasts "no tangle" and they've had no mats since. Again... could be a coincidence....


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I received the Petsilk products and I loved them for Ruby Jean-she is so white and silky and smells so good-but now that you mention it about the mats-she has been matting up more than ever-I didn't really think much about it.....mmmmmmm...I'm going to have to check into that!! I also use Bless the Beast......and I like that too-but prefer the way Petsilk smells!


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

And this is Lizzie washed and all fluffy and dry.







She's going to have her picture taken at PetsMart today and she can't wait!


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

I ordered the PetSilk last Friday (2/11)...checked about the order today and was told that it is being shipped today. Lacey is so dirty. I really wanted to wash her with the PetSilk tomorrow!! I also ordered the Bless the Beast combo pack from QVC...I spend more on hair products for Lacey than for myself! I am out of the whiteing (sp) shampoo. I have never used the PetSilk. I do hope it doesn't mate her. I do know that my breeder does not like it. Oh well, if I don't like something else that will go to the shelter.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Feb 18 2005, 10:54 AM
> *And this is Lizzie washed and all fluffy and dry.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow Lizzie looks beautiful!!














So huggable!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Feb 18 2005, 01:39 AM
> *I received the Petsilk products and I loved them for Ruby Jean-she is so white and silky and smells so good-but now that you mention it about the mats-she has been matting up more than ever-I didn't really think much about it.....mmmmmmm...I'm going to have to check into that!! I also use Bless the Beast......and I like that too-but prefer the way Petsilk smells!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36157*


[/QUOTE]

I agree about the smell.... I don't care for the Bless the Beasts scent either and the scent is sooo strong. I like the scent of Petsilk shampoo better but I can live with the other if it helps with matting....


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Lizzie looked adorable in the bath pic!







She looked beautiful when finished. Please post the pics from PetSmart when you get them back!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

OK, I will admit it doesn't take much to confuse me







I have P.E.T. Silk Back To Nature Bright White Silk Rinse. It is purplish (sp?) in color and is so very concentrated I have trouble getting it on evenly and rinsed but Belle does look and smell fabulous after her bath. On the back of the bottle is a website that is: www.petsilk.com; is this the same as what all of you are talking about??? It is the bright white rinse. For shampoo I am using Pure White Lightening Shampoo #1 All Systems. I don't know at this point, but I thought I bought them both at the same website but now I'm thinking after your posts NOT! Is this conditioner in the same family as what you are all talking about? And does anyone use the Pure White Lightening Shampoo from #1 All Systems? I've got so much to learn with my first Maltese Furbaby. Thanks for any feedback!







Jackie & Belle


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Feb 18 2005, 11:07 PM
> *OK, I will admit it doesn't take much to confuse me
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


If I remember right, the mjm petsilk site does carry #1 all systems stuff. Well, I know they do, because my whitening gel stuff is by them and I know they carry the #1 brushes too. You are right. You probably got it all at the same place.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom_@Feb 17 2005, 11:42 AM
> *My petsilk products should arrive tomorrow.  I can't wait to give jack a bath.  He really needs it. lol :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36082*


[/QUOTE]


I have been waiting to bath Jack. The order was supposed to be delivered yesterday. Fedex says it was, but it is not here. I was home and there was no package. They are going to try to find it. I guess I have to use the old stuff on jack. He really needs a bath.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tlunn+Feb 19 2005, 05:42 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If I remember right, the mjm petsilk site does carry #1 all systems stuff. Well, I know they do, because my whitening gel stuff is by them and I know they carry the #1 brushes too. You are right. You probably got it all at the same place.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36300
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thank you Tlunn. My PET Silk Back To Nature Bright White Silk Rinse is so very thick and difficult to put on Belle and get it well into her coat without being in little clumps so I'm wondering if there is a different PET Silk Conditioner that is a little bit easier, possibly thinner. The one I have comes out in thick clumps and I've tried diluting (sp?) it with water but it still tends to stay in smaller little clumps. Thanks in advance. ~ Jackie & Belle


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle+Feb 19 2005, 11:08 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Thank you Tlunn. My PET Silk Back To Nature Bright White Silk Rinse is so very thick and difficult to put on Belle and get it well into her coat without being in little clumps so I'm wondering if there is a different PET Silk Conditioner that is a little bit easier, possibly thinner. The one I have comes out in thick clumps and I've tried diluting (sp?) it with water but it still tends to stay in smaller little clumps. Thanks in advance. ~ Jackie & Belle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36325

From what I have read, you are supposed to dilute the shampoos and conditioner with water. Since my order got lost, I don't know for sure. But they do sell squeeze bottles for mixing in at Petsilk and it has a long pointed tip to get into the fur real well. That's how they described it. I ordered two of them. Check the bottles for directions on mixing.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 19 2005, 09:34 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36332
[/B][/QUOTE]







When all else fails read instructions, duh! I did check the bottles, the conditioner I have doesn't say anything about diluting but the shampoo does say that I should be diluting that and I haven't. So thanks, and I'm going back to the earlier posts and look at the conditioners and colognes others are using. In the meantime I will continue to dilute the conditioner I have and look for and order the bottle you mentioned. Thanks!







~ Jackie & Belle


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle+Feb 19 2005, 12:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36332
*[/QUOTE]







When all else fails read instructions, duh! I did check the bottles, the conditioner I have doesn't say anything about diluting but the shampoo does say that I should be diluting that and I haven't. So thanks, and I'm going back to the earlier posts and look at the conditioners and colognes others are using. In the meantime I will continue to dilute the conditioner I have and look for and order the bottle you mentioned. Thanks!







~ Jackie & Belle
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=36340
[/B][/QUOTE]









Glad to help!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I can't stand most of the strong scents either. I like the Pantene because it is not too overwhelming. The Coat Handler is also pretty subtle. 

I usually dilute the shampoo and pour it over the dog and then work it in a bit. I also shampoo twice. 

Whitening shampoo should be used every few baths (once or twice a month if bathed weekly).


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, my free sample of Liquid Silk arrived today and I rubbed it in my hands and put it all over Lizzie's body. Um, what's it supposed to do??


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Feb 24 2005, 12:15 AM
> *Okay, my free sample of Liquid Silk arrived today and I rubbed it in my hands and put it all over Lizzie's body. Um, what's it supposed to do??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SpottyPoo_@Feb 24 2005, 02:15 AM
> *Okay, my free sample of Liquid Silk arrived today and I rubbed it in my hands and put it all over Lizzie's body. Um, what's it supposed to do??
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


It makes Brink's hair softer/silkier...he has a fluffier coat...if they are in puppy cuts it is a little harder to see the results..but I definitely can tell...







It "tames" it some I guess...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

It makes Lexi's hair really soft and silky.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Liquid Silk is a great product for those of us who have a Malt with a less than perfect coat. It makes Lady's more cottony coat feel much silkier and shine, plus it really helps with mats.


----------



## SpottyPoo (Feb 5, 2005)

Okay, I spoke too soon. It did really make Lizzie's coat so very soft and silky!! She has a very cottony coat and it was a nice surprise when I touched her this morning, after the product had time to "set in." When I run out of the sample, I will certainly be purchasing a bottle!

BTW -- how often does everyone here use the Liquid Silk on their babies?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I only put it on her after her bath, so every week or two. I think you can use it between baths too, though.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I used to only use it after Lady's weekly bath, but now that her coat is so long I use it in between, sometimes daily. I use it very sparingly and have never found it to get greasy. It makes such a difference in the texture of her hair. Lately people have commented on what a pretty coat she has!


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

I love the petsilk shampoo and finishing rinse, but the white light tear stain remover did nothing at all. In fact, in the days following the use of it, Jack's stains were worse than they were before I used it. I couldn't believe it. Has anyone had success with the stain remover? Maybe I didn't apply it right or something.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I use liquid silk every day or so on Brink b/c I use it on both of us...I either put it on him and then rub my hands through my hair or vice versa...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 25 2005, 04:47 PM
> *I use liquid silk every day or so on Brink b/c I use it on both of us...I either put it on him and then rub my hands through my hair or vice versa...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

If you color your hair you may not want to use the Liquid Silk. I had been using a John Freida non-frizz product that is very similar to Liquid Silk. My hairdresser noticed that my hair seemed very dry. He asked about the products I was using and said that products like that coat the hair and don't allow moisture in. He reminded me how hard it is to get the stuff off our hands and that even after washing our hair, some residue remains and it is hard for moisturizing products to penetrate. So, I quit using it and I truly can say that my hair looks like it is in a whole lot better shape. I never would have thought of that... 

*Oh, and the most important part*... it is only chemcially colored hair that is a problem because the hair shaft is open and it absorbs the silk-type product. more than non-colored hair.... I'm not sure I "got" all he was telling me but he has been a hairdresser for 20 years and is a "master hair designer" at the salon, etc., so I usually "go" with what he tells me.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Hmm...never thought of that. It does sorda make sense...I do color and highlight my hair, but I haven't noticed it to be dry. In fact, my beutician just commented the other day how it was in such good shape since I have been using a straightening iron on it every day, and I hadn't used a curling iron or heat product (other than blow-dryer) on it in several years. I love the straightening iron, but am really particular about my hair and was scared it would damage it. I am really anal about moisturizing...so maybe that is why mine is ok so far. I will keep an eye on it though. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Feb 25 2005, 06:05 PM
> *Hmm...never thought of that. It does sorda make sense...I do color and highlight my hair, but I haven't noticed it to be dry. In fact, my beutician just commented the other day how it was in such good shape since I have been using a straightening iron on it every day, and I hadn't used a curling iron or heat product (other than blow-dryer) on it in several years. I love the straightening iron, but am really particular about my hair and was scared it would damage it. I am really anal about moisturizing...so maybe that is why mine is ok so far. I will keep an eye on it though. Thanks for the heads up!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I use the Chi iron on my hair most days... Their site say it helps the hair and adds moisture but I don't think so! I can't give it up though.... especially in summer...


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

The stain remover does not work. There is not one stain remover on the market that really works.


----------



## maltsmom (Feb 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MomtwoMaltmuffins+Feb 25 2005, 11:28 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree!!! Been there, done that, and nothing worked
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37914
[/B][/QUOTE]

I can't believe that they are allowed to say it absolutely removes tear stains, when it does not. I have spent a small fortune on stain removers but nothing has worked for me like peroxide. I just wanted tio tryh something gentler on Jack and figured pet silk was it.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Feb 27 2005, 03:09 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the stain remover too. I haven't found it to make the stains worse, however, I have not found improvements for the facial staining either. I did notice that it does work when applies to the private areas to remove the yellowing.
[/B][/QUOTE]
It is amazing to me that these companies can get away with advertising products as "tear stain removers" when none of them work. That doesn't seem "right".


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I too have spent a small fortune on tear staining products and none of them have worked either-Ruby Jean has pretty bad staining-so I was desperate to find SOMETHING that worked. I've talked to my vet so much about it that he's tired of telling me some dogs just stain more than others.......


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maltsmom+Feb 26 2005, 10:16 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

I can't believe that they are allowed to say it absolutely removes tear stains, when it does not. I have spent a small fortune on stain removers but nothing has worked for me like peroxide. I just wanted tio tryh something gentler on Jack and figured pet silk was it.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=37940
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yeah with all the stuff out there peroxide does seem to work the best. I have some really chepa tear stain remover that works alright you like put it on and a few hours later the stains are lighter...the vet told me once that the tear stains were the same type of stain as a rust stain lol


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko+Feb 14 2005, 08:11 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MJM
or I think,
petedge
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=35206
[/B][/QUOTE]
oh i ordered it from cherry brook now i see it was cheaper at mjm oh well next time


----------

